# Harperbury hospital - Oct 2011



## DubbedNavigator (Oct 10, 2011)

First report from me in quite some time, mainly for the lack of camera rather than the lack of explores

This one has been on my hit list for a while, and with it being within an hours drive i was all too happy to tag along with mr_bones when he mentioned he was going.

The site has been covered a fair bit in the last few months, however it does seem to have considerably deteriorated from historic reports that i have seen. Thoroughly enjoyable nonetheless and it has the character that other hospitals such as Runwell and Harold wood lacked for me

Most noticeably, demolition appears to be getting underway. Whilst the roof tiles seem to have scarpered some time ago looking back at previous reports - access the most buildings is now fair game. What this has unlocked isnt so much "little gems", but buildings that reek of the natural decay that has been fairly untouched for a good number of years... PERFECT

I dont like doing reports without any history, however after seeing that history was scattered quite few and far between over the web, i decided that Siren's research was better than any i was going to produce. So i shall simply repeat that, all thanks to him for it!

*"Harperbury was opened in 1928 using converted WWI airfield hangars and known as the Hangars Certified Institution. Male patients lived and worked there are assisted in the building of the main colony itself between which was completed in stages between 1931 - 1936. The 'Middlesex Colony' as it was known, was part of an ambitious plan which included the building Shenley Mental Hospital nearby (and on the same estate), although the colony was never fully completed. The name Harperbury Hospital was adopted in 1950.

The colony was designed by the Middlesex county architect, WT Curtis and anticipated becoming largely self sufficient with its own farm, gardens dept., laundry, boiler house, workshops for men and women, administrative blocks, staff housing, sports fields, a recreation hall and main stores. The villas were designed for varying grades of learining disability and some severe epileptics and were built around three loops roads which divided the site into male, female and children's departments (the last included a school block).

With the development of NHS trusts, Harperbury joined Cell Barnes and Leavesden Hospitals under Horizon NHS Trust, combining all three learning disabilities in the area within one body and facilitating their closure - of whichHarperbury was the last to go. The centre of the site is now occupied by a consortium of primary care trusts housed in the administrative block, hall, stores, laundry, workshops and other buildings. New bungalows for people with learning disabilities have been built to the north part adjoining Harper Lane. The male villas, childrens villas and school remain in derelict condition."​*



What i envisaged about this day when mr_bones told me how dark it was, i wasnt good. A very much amateur photographer with a really pants compact coupled with no tripod? bad news i thought...

Instead, what it presented me was a very enjoyable challenge. ive never really taken the time to play around with a point and shoot and i did find that even though it still took 3/4 shots to get it right - some tasty shots were still achievable even with using ledges and window sills!

All until the camera cocked up the memory card, resulting in a very anxious hour when i got home to try and recover 200 photos!


One thing that can certainly be said about this place is that you are literally watching every step - DODGY floors!
























 

Apparently one of the previously accessible villas




















I found something very eerie about this bath..









We then proceeded to progress further through the hospital, and found some 2 storey buildings. Thought i would stick a couple of externals here


















This is certainly one i noticed had been in better shape in previous reports​















To round the report off, i thought id leave with my 4 favourite shots of the day
















 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice work mate thanks for sharing


----------



## EmZ690 (Nov 23, 2011)

You done a really good job with the photos there. I just come across this thread from a google search on this hospital. It's good to see you only visited it a month ago and I wondered if you could share if it was easy to get on to the site and in to the building? As I'd very much like to go there as it's 50mins from me but still don't want to waste a journey to find out it's all blocked off! 

Been searching for abandoned buildings forever but they're always boarded up and blocked off completely.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Emz I doubt you will get a response to that request, I can tell you from experience of this site however that its worth a mooch and even external of it have a good atmosphere...if you were to pop some reports up people are far more likely to help you out.
At the moment they don't know you and you could just as easily be Security or metal theives...


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2011)

Excellent report mate, never tire. Of seeing pics from here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't believe it's still standing !!! It was falling down when I went in 2008!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 4, 2011)

So is it a mental hospital or more of a "normal" one? I didn't quite understnd the bit about it merging with another mental hospital at all. The site looks enormous!!!


----------



## highcannons (Dec 4, 2011)

A million years ago I used to commute past the area. There were three very close together. This one, Napsbury in London Colney and Shenley in Shenley. I can remember the main architecture being similar. Brick and some strange mix of Gothic and Georgian complete with the tall tower.
They must have had different functions as inmates whilst recognisable usually by the ill fitting clothes freely wandered in and out of Napsbury. There was a large community of Italians in London Colney many who worked at the hospital. Shenley was a different matter, and the village did have sirens to warn of any problems! 
Shenley plot is now a housing estate. Napsbury ditto with a few of the old blocks converted. The towers and gates are gone.


----------



## BoxingKitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the pics. Especially the last one of the stairs, creepy!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 13, 2011)

highcannons said:


> A million years ago I used to commute past the area. There were three very close together. This one, Napsbury in London Colney and Shenley in Shenley. I can remember the main architecture being similar. Brick and some strange mix of Gothic and Georgian complete with the tall tower.
> They must have had different functions as inmates whilst recognisable usually by the ill fitting clothes freely wandered in and out of Napsbury. There was a large community of Italians in London Colney many who worked at the hospital. Shenley was a different matter, and the village did have sirens to warn of any problems!
> Shenley plot is now a housing estate. Napsbury ditto with a few of the old blocks converted. The towers and gates are gone.



Napsbury tower is still there bud see it every morning on the way in on the train (Or at least when its not winter) one of the old wards is still unconverted I had planned to visit it when I am in the area just to tick it off as such


----------



## Ratters (Dec 13, 2011)

You done well here mate


----------



## highcannons (Dec 13, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Napsbury tower is still there bud see it every morning on the way in on the train (Or at least when its not winter) one of the old wards is still unconverted I had planned to visit it when I am in the area just to tick it off as such



It would be cool to see a report on Napsbury remains. Your lucky with the train, I didn't laugh when Jasper Carrot did the joke about the nutter sitting next to him on the bus, they always chose me too! Must have felt at home


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 13, 2011)

Napsbury tower is a thing of extreme beauty! Somebody very, very lucky lives in it! One day it will be mine... 

Nice one Dubbed Navigator - Harperbury is a bit of a mess but has a strange charm I think, and lots to see. Lovely photos of the place here.


----------



## nelly (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice pics Dubbed 

Like UrbanX says, I never tire of seeing piccies from here either, its trashed, but its still makes for a nice shoot



EmZ690 said:


> I wondered if you could share if it was easy to get on to the site and in to the building? As I'd very much like to go there as it's 50mins from me but still don't want to waste a journey to find out it's all blocked off!
> .



Mate, just nip down there and have a lookie, believe me, you won't have any trouble with access to this place


----------



## EmZ690 (Dec 17, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Emz I doubt you will get a response to that request, I can tell you from experience of this site however that its worth a mooch and even external of it have a good atmosphere...if you were to pop some reports up people are far more likely to help you out.
> At the moment they don't know you and you could just as easily be Security or metal theives...



Oh right ok thanks for the heads up  I'm nothing like that! Haha. Just a photographer who wishes to find a really cool abandoned building as I've never got into one yet because they're always boarded up around my area.
When I finally find a decent building to get into I'll definitely post a report up for sure. Maybe on day!



nelly said:


> Mate, just nip down there and have a lookie, believe me, you won't have any trouble with access to this place



Nice one, thank you. Won't get a look until next year now as I don't drive I've got to rely on someone helping me out with a lift haha Cheers


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 17, 2011)

Tell you what em let me know when you want to go to harperbury I will give you a quick tour ok?


----------



## ashbyjay (Feb 29, 2012)

Excellent post, really interesting. Found this link a while back to do with Harperbury: http://johnpilger.com/videos/nobodys-children


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really going to miss this place when it's gone.


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 12, 2012)

EmZ690 said:


> Oh right ok thanks for the heads up  I'm nothing like that! Haha. Just a photographer who wishes to find a really cool abandoned building as I've never got into one yet because they're always boarded up around my area.
> When I finally find a decent building to get into I'll definitely post a report up for sure. Maybe on day!
> 
> 
> ...



I'd get down there soon if I were you, it's not got long left and it would be a shame if you missed out on such a great place. 
I know I'm going to miss it.


----------

